# Whites Tree Frog having trouble shedding?



## AnnetteR (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi all - I bought two whites tree frogs just over a week ago, one of them doesn't appear to have any interest in food and appears to be having trouble shedding. It initially looked like some of the moss hanging out of his mouth but after a closer look it appears to be shed skin, it's been there since yesterday. I have seen him trying to shift it but doesn't look like it's working. Are we able to help him in anyway?
As for the eating, we have tried hand feeding him and keeping him seperate from the other frog to monitor for a couple of days but still no attempt to eat (we put both a cricket and a waxworm in there). He's only a jeuvenile wtf and does appear to be starting to lose weight - should I take him to the vet, or is it 'normal' for them to go through stages of not eating when shedding?
If it helps, the tanke is being kept at a temperature of 81/82F during the day and 73/74F at night, with humidity at around 60%. Thanks.


----------



## AnnetteR (Apr 7, 2008)

Quick update - found on another forum a suggestion to bathe him to see if this loosens the skin. Did this (in 1/2" dechlorinated water) and the visible skin appeared to come off, not sure if there is still some left in his mouth though. He then started barking (first time we've heard him do that), assume it was because he was stressed - any thoughts? Put him back in the tank for now, he seems to still have energy, so hoping it's nothing too bad??


----------

